# koi dealers



## durasing (Apr 23, 2010)

hey all,

was wondering if anyone knew any high quality koi dealers in the GVA...thnx any advice would b appreciated

Sid


----------



## Parasoul (May 5, 2010)

Hawaiian Botanicals & Water Gardens
6011 No. 7 Road, Richmond

There are actually a lot of sizes and variety to choose from. Israeli breeding stock I think.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

one of our sponsors here carries:

Crystal Pond Design Ltd., is a Vancouver based company since 1995. We specialize in Exotic Koi and Goldfish Import from Japan, Fish Health Consultation, Custom Pond and Filter Design, Concrete/ EPDM Rubber liner Ponds, Waterfalls/Fountains/Streams Construction, Scheduled Maintenance Service, Hikari Fish Food, Pond Equipment & Supplies. Wholesale/Retail. By Appt only. Phone: (604) 808-6969 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (604) 808-6969 end_of_the_skype_highlighting Email: [email protected]


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

I was told there is a good dealer who imports Nishikigoi in Kelowna, but I haven't gotten a chance to visit.
GVA, not too sure....


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

jackson as nickelfire mentioned is worht going to see. his fish are amazing..hes at oak and 53rd. gotta call ahead or contact. some of his are as big as dogs..and quite the site. he has from tiny to huge. hes been pretty busy during pond season so hasnt gotten to posting again on here since the crash..but he will. i took some pics and movies of his fish. i got some from him..hoping to grwo em out.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> jackson as nickelfire mentioned is worht going to see. his fish are amazing..hes at oak and 53rd. gotta call ahead or contact. some of his are as big as dogs..and quite the site. he has from tiny to huge. hes been pretty busy during pond season so hasnt gotten to posting again on here since the crash..but he will. i took some pics and movies of his fish. i got some from him..hoping to grwo em out.


good to know April.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

If you talk to him, tell him to login to BCA i'm sure people are missing him being idle


----------



## animagusbc (Jun 27, 2010)

Depending on how much you also want to spend, you might want to try Art Knapps in Surrey as they have some Koi at reasonable prices.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

he said he would..but i think too busy. hes always on the go driving from pond to pond. he is having a koi tour..on august 8th.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> he said he would..but i think too busy. hes always on the go driving from pond to pond. he is having a koi tour..on august 8th.


I will go Niigata to visit some fish farms in fall. I just don't know how to bring them back. really need help!


----------



## durasing (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey everyone

Thanks for all your replies, I just hit up Jackson earlier this evening, Picked up a Ginrin Showa, Niidan Kohaku, and Asagi...very nice examples.


----------



## durasing (Apr 23, 2010)

*pictures of koi*

here are the fish i got from jackson earlier


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

what's the size of fish you pick up? please just put the links here. thanks.


----------



## durasing (Apr 23, 2010)

they were 6 inches


----------



## durasing (Apr 23, 2010)

I recall there being another Japanese koi dealer around the Garden City Area in Richmond, if anyone has any idea???


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

durasing said:


> they were 6 inches


Thanks. Does Jackson have any larger koi for sale? any larger kohaku?


----------



## durasing (Apr 23, 2010)

he has every size u can think of...from a couple hundred bux to 5 digit fish


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds good. I'll go and check... thanks!


----------



## Koi Kichi (Oct 23, 2010)

beautiful fish!


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

How much was those fish?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

you bumped a 2-3 year old thread up...


----------

